# Tapatalk Paid Inserting Ads



## jspchief (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone else using paid version of tapatalk and getting ads disguised as threads?

From a summary search, it appears tapatalk paid has begun to place ads without forum admin's knowledge. Apparently the admin can opt out, but opt in is the default setting.

As much as I like tapatalk, this sounds like some shady shit. Particularly considering users paid for the app. I'm assuming the forum admin isn't even aware it's happening.

 Anyway, would like to hear admin's take and suggest dropping tapatalk.

I'm mostly a lurker so I apologize if this has been covered in the past.


----------

